# Getting Married in Portugal



## AlgarveBride2015 (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi

I am a uk national marrying another uk national (we live in the UK) in Portugal next August 2015. I need some help from anyone who lives in the Algarve in regards to the legal side. We will need our birth certificates translating and a certificate of translation. DOes anyone know where I can get this done?

Thanks!


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry I have nothing to offer as help, but congrats just the same...


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats as well, think just a bit more complicated than that, unless conditions have changed
at least 1 of you must be Resident in Portugal before ceremony for a min of 30 days

Publication of Banns stating type of Ceremony Church or Civil
Passports
*Certified* Certificates of birth issued within 6 months of ceremony not just translated https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/legalisation-general-guidance-leaflet

A Certificate of No Impediment* No longer reguired*

Catholic Church requires Baptismal Certificates

Translators https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/portugal-list-of-lawyers

There are specialist Wedding Planner sites for Algarve maybe a check there


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I would strongly advise quietly doing the legal bit in the UK registry office and then the blessing, reception and public ceremony (party) in Portugal. No hassles, docs to translate and a clear legal status in your main country of residence

Congrats ! :llama:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Another choice might be Gibraltar for the marriage.

You might also like to read this thread...http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...77416-getting-married-portugal-albufeira.html


----------



## joannewalker (Jul 8, 2014)

It may be best to use a wedding planner there is a directory of companies on the angloinfo site or you could try the portugal news website they may also have some advertising.


----------



## nevaeh (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Algarve bride, worry not, it's not so difficult if both of you are EU citizens  You do NOT need to be a resident or be in the country for 30 days.

You'll need 3 things: Identification documents & birth certificates. While Certificates of No Impediment are not officially required according to some websites, you'll find that many registrar's offices demand it anyway. Then you'll also need a registrar's office with fluent English speaking staff and some experience with non local weddings so that they don't mess everything up. 

This to say, it's not mission impossible, but I'll second MrBife: it's MUCH easier (and cheaper!) to do the legal side of the marriage back home and have the party in Portugal. These events are set up in a way that the guests will never know the difference  You can do it in church or just a civil ceremony.


----------



## Fowler (Aug 23, 2014)

I got married in Portugal - logistical nightmare ! We had to provide certificates of non impediment x 2 both apostilled and translated into Portuguese - got mine done at the British Consulate in Portimao, Birth certificates x 2 again apostilled and translated. If divorced you need Decree Absolute again apostilled and translated. Also have to produce passports and hubby had Portuguese Residence which had to show. We also needed translators for the ceremony (Civil ceremony) - this was even though the registrar spoke English! 

Strongly suggest you take a Portuguese speaking friend to help organise all of it for you and deal with the officials. After the ceremony get yourselves a few copies of the marriage certificate at source and also get it legalised in Lisbon if you can - this may well be useful in the future.

In hind sight we should have gone to Gibraltar - but we got there in the end.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Translator for any official things is written into the Law to safe guard people a good thing I would think but other bureaucracy can seem a bit OTT at times


----------

